# How do you get twist like these?



## dany06 (Sep 13, 2010)

I just love Yara Shahidi's twists. I want to recreate this style eventually. I know its not just her hair texture. She has had normal looking twists before. 

Her normal looking twists









The twist that I want to create






Is it just my eyes or do these twists look distinctively different? Most of the time her twists look crinkly kind of like  sis twists/curly twists/ bomb twists. i know it her real hair and that the twists are quite large, but they do look different from standard twists.

If you believe there is a difference, could you tell me how to produce those results.


----------



## SelahOco (Sep 13, 2010)

They might be 3 strand twists.  A member on here had her twists done professionally, and they looked different than normal twists too.


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 13, 2010)

The style that you want to create looks like a twist-out or maybe even a three stand twist-out.


----------



## LadyRaider (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder what the difference between a "three strand twist" and "braiding" is?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 13, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> I wonder what the difference between a "three strand twist" and "braiding" is?


 
I was going to try and explain but I think a visual is more effective for this question:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wewoVRm9rGE&feature=player_embedded


----------



## smilesarecontagious (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a very pretty look.


----------

